# CLK Detail



## cocothecat (Jun 7, 2009)

I got a '99 (W208) CLK Coupe looking to be detailed over the next few weeks anyone interested? I can upload photos if you like. Or bring the car to you for a quote.

It's not had much work done on it in the last 10 years (i only picked it up last weekend) and could do with some love, looking for someone to help set it up on a good starting point for me.


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

hi mate,

you've got a few good guys who could do you a cracking job locally.

There's peter @ eclipse who would travel to you, matt jones, paul (glossmax), and ti22 off the top of my head.

I think regardless of who you choose to use from the guys on here, all very capable individuals, you're going to have a cracking base to carry on from.

Paul


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks paul , appreciate the recommendation .
feel free to contact im sure i can sort something out for you 

peter


----------



## cocothecat (Jun 7, 2009)

can anyone do it durning the week day when the wife isnt here! lol


----------



## cocothecat (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Paul, I'll start ringing around later this afternoon I think


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yes no probs as long as the weathers ok or youve got somewhere i can work, big heated garage would be nice lol


----------



## cocothecat (Jun 7, 2009)

I got a double drive no garage sorry, but the kettle can be brewing.. I dropped you an email bit busy to give a ring today sadly


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok , e mail replied


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

glad I could be of assistance, mate.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi mate,

I'd love the opportunity to do your CLK for you.

Drop me an e-mail/PM with your number and I'll give you a ring so we can talk through the options.

Can do mobile or I can collect (fully insured) or you could drop the car off at my unit, whatever suits.

Cheers, James.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks to Paul for the recommendation.

Here's a CLK I did a short while ago:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79263


----------



## Cosmo99 (Mar 19, 2008)

Would recommend Peter, did an excellent job on my old MR2. 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=62653

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69460

My Altezza is now sparkling thanks to Pete as well :buffer:


----------

